# Aluminium Hrawkeye - Neon Green



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

A few of you might remember a few days back I made an Aluminium Wrench with a green core for another member.

I was so pleased with the result that I found it hard to let go, so only one thing to do. Hit the workshop and make another.

This time I went for a Neon Green core for that bit of extra bling.


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

bling, bling!

nice!

greetings geko


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Blinding


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very cool. Great work.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bling is right! That sparkles, man. 
`


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Yup, that's what I'm on about, the neon was what I wanted to see on the last one,







nailed it! So awesome.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Really cool Hrawk! How about an internal LED!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

that really turned out well! the neon really pushes it into the freakin awesomeness.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Really cool Hrawk! How about an internal LED!!


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## Pappybows (Sep 7, 2012)

Dang that neon glows! Against the illumination light and the aluminum, you'd swear the thing was battery powered to light up.


----------



## snogard (Sep 21, 2012)

I really like the look the neon gives it. Awesome!!!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

epic hrawk!


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Little green aliens, with slingshots?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Very enjoyable


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Tat looks crazy good man, really nice work.


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

hrawk if you spray the green with white first then stick to the aliminium it wii glow even more 
very nice your getting there 
polecat


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

polecat said:


> hrawk if you spray the green with white first then stick to the aliminium it wii glow even more
> very nice your getting there
> polecat


Awesome pro tip there, thanks man!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm in love, poison green in mix with aluminium, looks awesome


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Too Purdy to shoot!


----------



## Deadshot (Dec 3, 2012)

That looks awesome! What are you going to band it up with??


----------



## Christopher Phares (Dec 13, 2012)

Sorry for not posting this sooner, I have been lurking around here for weeks now and just made my account.

I LOVE this, and wanted to tell you that.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks man, appreciated.


----------

